# 07/08 Ultegra 6620's



## msheron (Nov 2, 2005)

Just got mine and put them on the bike. Too cold to ride right now. Just wondering if anyone else has bought these pedals and what you think of them?:confused5:


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2007)

check out the thread on the "2007 dura ace pedals" in the Shimano forum. The 6620s will be almost identical, functionally, to the DA 7810s.


----------



## msheron (Nov 2, 2005)

They look alike and I weighed my new 6620's compared to my old 6610's and the difference is negligible. .05 to be exact. The 20's weigh just that much more.


----------

